

Ruby 1.9.1 released - vaksel
http://groups.google.com/group/ruby-talk-google/browse_thread/thread/35e963933f9d0b1a?pli=1

======
rockbilly
This is a duplicate of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458357>

